# website hosting ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Our website host (250free.com) shut down all operations unexpectedly. We lost everything we had placed on that site and are now looking for another host.

We used it as a means to bounce a picture off for posting in forums like this one; I did have some "interpersonal communications" courses that were being used by students all over the world; and we had a spiritual component that we enjoyed sharing and discussing. 

Any suggestions/experiences for a new host?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

www.hostfor2bucks.com. Great support and they give you the domain name free (costs up to $20.00 elsewhere).


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Belrybat. I will check into it. I suspect I will run up against the same problem I had finding the one I had, i.e. I don't use credit cards of any nature; but need to pay the old-fashioned way, i.e postal service or PayPal.

Edited: I just checked it and what I read has caused some suspicion on my part. I don't want to take chances with my computer and, being as pc iignorant as Iam, I want a site with "many" positive statements about it.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

We use Baptisthost http://www2.baptisthost.net/index.html

Our site has been with them for... 4 years give or take. Andrew is great on support and quick to take care of issues.

We also use paypal to pay the yearly fee.


----------



## MarkNH (Apr 1, 2003)

Have you looked at google for webhosting?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks MJ, I will look at that host.

Edited: Checked it and $99 a year is just more than we can pay.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

if you are just hosting photos go with something like photo bucket


----------



## millipede (May 28, 2006)

it's been at least a few months since I last looked... if you google something along the lines of "best hosting" or something like that, you can find sites that have lists of hosts. Some sites will even rate them and tell you about them.
The one I've been using has been reliable and all but, there are cheaper ones out there that offer more bandwidth and storage.
Many now offer unlimited bandwidth, storage, and domains.
This year, at the moment anyway, I'm planning on switching to Fat Cow. It seemed the best our of the ones I looked at a while back. I'll probably check around again before I actually switch though.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> Thanks MJ, I will look at that host.
> 
> Edited: Checked it and $99 a year is just more than we can pay.


I'll host your domain for $12/year, with free telephone support (I call you so there's no toll).


----------



## creationdreamer (Apr 14, 2005)

It looks like there have been a few options mentioned, but I wanted to offer a personal recommendation for the host I've patronized the last five years (and no, no affiliation; a web designer recommended them to me years ago and I am simply doing the same  

http://www.asmallorange.com/

I use their small plan, which is $5/month. It is month to month, no contract, and can be paid via PayPal. They are also rather lenient on, uh, er, late payments. Not that I would know, of course. 

I've experienced down-time once in the last five years, and they generally reply to support questions within an hour or two. 

They offer a CPanel interface (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cpanel), which is great if you don't want to use an FTP client or want remote access to upload files. It also offers an automatic back-up feature, which we should all, ahem, be doing regularly. I'm still working on learning that lesson, ha. 

Oh, I guess got a bit long-winded there, eh? Now if only I could find a barebones cellphone plan that I was as confident about as my webhosting plan  

Good luck,

Jenn


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

I use www.zymic.com to host different sites that I have.
100% free and easy to use


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

also no advertising or any problems at all.
100% recommend


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Microsoft Office Live Small Business. Its free, it works 100%, it has a web based designer tool, lots of options, and its Microsoft so I doubt they're going to shut down anytime soon. I've been using it for years.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

I have my domain at Namecheap.com & use the free hosting service at www.weebly.com ~ I just started but so far it seems easy enough & the right price.


----------

